# The Creation



## Glace (Nov 16, 2010)

Clyde walked out into the sunny ledge hanging outside his little cave. He breathed in the gentle breeze and turned around, strolling back into the crevice to rouse his two friends. 
"Come on, you sleepyheads! Our departure is today! You know we can't stay hear forever," said the impatient Squirtle.
"Chill, dude," responded a sleepy Trey. "We've lived here for a while, so I'm pretty sure we'll be safe for a couple more hours."
At that moment a Delibird walked into the dim cave. He gave the trio a NewsLeaf, and Clyde picked it up being the only awake Pokemon in the group. He read the large leaf. 
"_According to our sources, it is believed that the sky shall be worked on consistently today, and some volcanoes will be made dormant and active by Groudon as instructed by Arceus, as some land needs to be cleared or, well, made. The active volcano areas are: Stark, Chamber, Koral..._"
Clyde didn't need to read any more than that. He started to hurriedly shake the other to wake up when he felt the ground start to shake.


----------



## Silver (Nov 16, 2010)

Liza was walking around the mountain when she heard Clyde shaking awake the other two. 'Hm?' she thought and jumped up to see a leaf. She read it quickly and went to help Clyde. "You guys don't want to blow up do you?" she said grabbing the scruff of Hailey. She pulled her and pointed for Clyde to do the same thing.


----------



## Glace (Nov 18, 2010)

Clyde ran out of the cave with Trey hanging on his shoulder.
"Huh?" said Trey sleepily. 
"It's about time! The mountains kinda exploding here!" responded Clyde. "Oh, and thanks Liza for helping."
Clyde ran into the forest nearby, worried about how he and the others were going to make it out of the situation.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 18, 2010)

((Waiting for you guys to escape the mountain before showing up. Just say when.))


----------



## Black Yoshi (Nov 19, 2010)

Julian sat with his head rested against the wall. As the world shaped and formed, he thought deeply about the results. _Many will perish... Yet it is nothing more than fate. It is only natural that in such a large event, there will be casualties._ He felt the scar on his lip briefly before resting his paw on his knee. _In all honesty, I don't know why I'm here. I was told to be, because my services were required._

He looked at the ground in front of him, lifting his head. _I've accepted the fact that my family is gone as a result of the creation... But is that decision a direct cause to my being here, at this very place? Could it be that my losses make me different? Or is it a mere coincidence?_ 

His leg relaxed, and his paw fell from it, but he ignored it. _I'm here, waiting for instructions, and I don't even know who from. It could be some batty old geezer with little influence, or it could be Arceus himself. More importantly, I don't even know why... So, what is it that I'm doing here?_

(Hope that's okay. I just wanted to make my intro. If anyone else is around, he's ignoring them for now.)


----------



## Silver (Nov 19, 2010)

((Alright))
"You're welcome." she managed to say between Hailey's fur in her mouth. She laid her down as they stopped in the forest. "We should be far enough away from the mountain now." she said looking around the forest and she noticed an Eevee and...a Snorlax? She couldn't tell, but the Eevee also seemed to have wings on his back. 'Well, that's an odd duo...' she thought.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

Ren was waiting atop a tall rock. He watched as a mountain in the distance was getting worked on. He was looking below him and he noticed Julian, his rival. The Lucario seemed to be just staring off into space, well, what was in the sky at the time. 'Hm. Should I jump down and attack him, or no?' he thought. He shrugged and jumped down, landing next to him, waiting for his reaction.
-----------
Axel was walking towards the two he saw. 'Better to meet up with two more evil Pokemon then be on my own...' he thought starting to run.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Nov 19, 2010)

Julian slowly turned his head to Ren, then scoffed a little. "Somehow, I'm not surprised to see you. I can't get rid of you no matter how hard I try." He rubbed his eye, sighing. "I don't suppose _you_ would know why we ended up here, would you?" He turned his head in the direction of a new Aura. From the the looks of it, it was a canine, but from this distance and from Aura alone, he couldn't tell just what kind.

_Company. Isn't that a joy._ The dog's Aura was dark, but at the core, there was some lighter Aura. _Just like me... Even Ren has a bit of light Aura deep in there. Though I haven't been able to find one likeable thing about him yet..._


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 19, 2010)

Magnus the Snorlax lumbered along, the packed dirt cracking beneath his massive weight. He glanced down silently at the winged Eevee named Flyte who was running around him chattering constantly about something.

"I wonder where we're going this time? Did you feel that rumble in the ground? Maybe this mountain is gonna blow, too. Ooh...I'm kinda hungry, do we have any food Magnus?"

Magnus groaned and replied in his deep rumbling voice. 

"We don't have any food."

Flyte darted up Magnus's back and laid down on his shoulder. "Okay...I hope there's food wherever we're going, though."

Magnus looked at his friend affectionately. He could be really annoying at times, but he was always so sincere in everything he said and did.

Suddenly he noticed three figures off in the distance, slowly getting closer. He shrugged, causing Flyte to fall off. Flyte yelped and opened his wings, gliding to the ground. 

He twisted around and glared at Magnus. 

"What'd ya do that for?!"

Magnus replied with one word, pointing into the distance with one arm.

"Look."

Flyte turned and saw the three figures. "Is that...a Vulpix, Growlithe, and Squirtle? That's kind of a weird group of pokemon to be traveling together.."

Magnus chuckled quietly. "Wonder what they think of us."

Flyte laughed. "Oh well, guess we'll find out soon enough."

They slowly drew closer to the three figures.


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2010)

Smile the togetic zoomed around. Her sparkles were falling to the ground, but quickly regenerating. They were _so_ pretty...

An eevee with wings and a _big_ snorlax approached a group consisting of a squirtle, growlithe, and vulpix, who was grey.

_That's weird! But they look nice,_ Smile thought happily. She might have some new friend soon. 

The togetic flew over to the group, her joy dust falling like shining snow onto them. "Sorry about the joy dust, guys," She apologized,"But hi anyways! My name's Smile!"

She gave a completely joyful grin and stared at the eevee... he looked like she knew him from somewhere...


----------



## Glace (Nov 20, 2010)

"Hm?" said Clyde, noticing the strange duo approaching them. 
Clyde didn't really want any company at the moment, but it seemed he couldn't get out of the situation, especially with that bulky Snorlax coming towards him. He didecided to make the best of it.
"Uh, hi. I'm Clyde, this is Trey, and this is Hailey. Who, um, are you?" an annoyed Squirtle began.


----------



## Silver (Nov 20, 2010)

"A Togetic, Snorlax, and an Eevee with wings? Hm..." she though and appeared in fronnt of the trio. "Uh, hi, I'm Liza..." she said staring at the Eevee with wings. 'He is...kind of cute...' she thought to herself.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 20, 2010)

((Ninja'd! Editing xD))

Flyte grinned at the squirtle as he and Magnus reached the trio. 

"My name's Flyte, and this is Magnus! We've walked a long, long way. I don't suppose you know where any food is, do you?"

Magnus nudged Flyte with his foot, sending him a warning glance. Flyte blushed and Magnus replied in his deep rumbling voice.

"Forgive friend, he very hungry always. Where you heading?" His accent was thick, the words sounding sluggish like maple syrup.

Suddenly a togetic flew over them and stopped, hovering around. It introduced itself as Smile and stared at Flyte. Flyte stared back. _Do I know that pokemon..?_ He wondered silently. _Nah, not possible._ But he couldn't shake the feeling that he did. Ignoring that nagging feeling of familiarity, he spoke up.

"Hey. My name is Flyte, this is my friend Magnus, and these are...er..." He shuffled his paw in the dirt as he tried to remember their names. Magnus saved him, saying, 

"These pokemon Clyde, Trey, Hailey."

Flyte laughed. 

"Yeah, what he said!"

An Umbreon suddenly appeared, almost out of nowhere it seemed. Flyte blinked in surprise as the pokemon introduced herself as Liza and seemed to stare at him. He blushed and replied;

"Hi, my name's Flyte. I dunno where we're going but do you wanna travel with us?" He smiled, thinking to himself _Wow...there are a lot of pokemon gathering here. They all seem so nice, too. Hmm...I wonder if any of them have food?_

((I decided to make Magnus have an accent :3 and there seems to be quite a lot of staring at Flyte going on XD))


----------



## Silver (Nov 20, 2010)

((xD))
'Hm...it may be good to travel in a group with more then four Pokemon, with a cute one too.' she thought. She saw him blush as he was stared at by Smile and her. She looked away and nodded. "I think it would be better to travel in a group." she said.


----------



## Mai (Nov 20, 2010)

Smile the togetic stared at... Flyte. She knew him! She knew she did! But where? No... he didn't have tattoos... yet he did. They were weird. The togetic considered him quizzically. _Not in this place, no. Another place. With fire and riolus and so many others..._

Why was she like this? She never went to a volcano, nor saw a riolu before. But he had a black scarf, with randomness they enjoyed together... it was like she was divided into two different people. 

_Oh well._ Smile decided it was best not to wonder about the past. Perhaps these memories were just a dream, and if they were, then she and Flyte were obviously friends! Time to make her dreams a reality.

She flew down to her dream friend with a grin. "Hi Flyte! I think I know you from somewhere... but I don't know where. It was _soo_ fire-y there, do you remember? But if you don't, I know we'll still be great friends!"


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 20, 2010)

Flyte frowned in concentration after Smile flew down and spoke to him. He _did_ remember something but he couldn't be sure...it was so fuzzy and hard to remember, like trying to grab sand, it just kept slipping from his mind's grasp. He sighed and gave up, smiling back at the happy pokemon.

"I'm sure we'll be great friends too! I do kinda remember...but I kinda don't. It's...hard to explain. But anyway! Where are we heading, Clyde?"


----------



## Glace (Nov 20, 2010)

"Well, honestly, I have no idea," replied Clyde.

Clyde knew he and the others were going to look for a refuge once more, but he had no idea where to look.

"Why don't we head toward North Point?" asked Trey. "It's pretty far, but I think we could find a refuge there."

(North Point is Johto which was not officially named at the time)


----------

